# Askin for prayers...



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Tragic news, prayers sent


----------



## Ex-softballer (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this, but glad all are well. Prayers are sent


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Such sad news. Prayers sent. Let me know if there is anyting I can do.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. I'm glad no one was hurt. Glad your mom quit smoking. Prayers sent to both.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

How terrifyingly scary! Shudder! Thinking of possible injuries/loss of life.. I'm sure they are still in shock of it all.. The added stress must be making your mom's challenges more difficult as well. Thoughts and prayers for them, and their family and friends! :grouphug:


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

prayers sent my friend...


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

will never understand why people "get off" on takin things from people and possible hurtin or killing someone in the process.. Arsonists are .............. u fill in the blanks.. Prayes with them and to your mom for strength to kick the habit.. I have been smoke free for 12 yrs but my habit was for the length of time your mom had..


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

prayers sent...


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Will do


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll be keeping them all in my prayers.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

So glad to hear no one was injured...although painful/frustrating to lose-"stuff" is replaceable. Praying the truth is found out, peace of mind and a quick rebound from their loss.

Also praying for your mom...hard habit to break. Sounds like you are a great support to her. Praying that her health improves and that the doctors are pleased with the results from "the Ultimatum"

Andrea


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Prayers sent to you and yours . .

and to all the other great familys out there.:wink: . . .sometimes "reality" really is . . . . . :frusty::zip:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Prayers sent to all!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sent*

Prayers Sent. 

They are lucky to have you!!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

prayers sent...


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Our prayers are with you. We have some extra furniture, a quick drive and you can have it. Karen


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks Karen, they are doing ok now, luckily his mom lives across the road from them and they are staying with them so they are ok on furniture for now.


----------



## BamaGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Our prayers are with you. Thankfully no one was hurt.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm so glad no one was hurt but what an awful thing to try and cope with. Lots of thoughts and prayers to them.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

I will certainly p0ray for both!! So sorry to hear! :sad:

WIll you be going to the Classic???


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Prayers sent to all AC.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

My heart and thoughts go out to your cousin's family, and for your mom to stay strong.


----------



## Chaos Goddess (Mar 21, 2010)

Prayers sent to you and Yours.....Soooo sorry to hear!!


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

You are all in my thoughts we just went through a house fire with his sister recently. I hope all works out for the better! Congrats to your mom, i know how hard it is b/c i smoke and have tried to quit many times!


----------

